# Caesers Creek



## TOS

Anybody been to Caesers Creek in the last couple days? What's the water like and are the Crappie in shallow water? Im considering going in the morning (thurs)
Thanks for any help.


----------



## crappietime

Was there yesterday and the water had a little stain to it just the way I like it. Water temps cooled to 61-63. Had to work to find crappies but found some 3 to 8 ft. Kept 15 nice ones mostly on twister tails. Saugeye are also biting.


----------



## ruffhunter

South of 73 bridge was fairly clear in some coves, but north was stained. Was there yesterday and had the exact same experience as crappietime did


----------



## 9Left

Was at Caesar's most of the morning today… Water was not perfectly clear but very fishable, I stayed on the north end of the lake ...I was finding the crappies on a 1/16 ounce jig in about 10 feet of water. Does seem to be slowing down a bit from a week or two ago… The fish I caught had very very soft eggs ,Just a little pressure from holding them and the eggs spilled all over the place...I'd say we are on the downhill side of It.


----------



## TOS

Actually was there yesterday. South of the 73 bridge. Was clear but slow bite. Picked up early afternoon a little. Caught 7 which 6 were keepers and missed a few but it was great weather a d fun to just be out on the boat fishing. A ranger stopped a d talked to me and said they are hugging the shoreline in very shallow water and i should would have done alot better if I fished the shoreline. Maybe tomorrow?


----------



## s-moore-937

I was there earlier this week... Tuesday was definitely the slowest day for me. Came home with 14 keepers. Monday and Wednesday I limited out. Wednesday was the best day out of all of them. I had my limit by 10:00. Fished for Saugeye a little that day also. Caught 4. All short. Heading back to the lake Sunday and Monday for some saugeye for the freezer.... Hopefully...

Here’s the biggest crappie so far for me this year. Pulled it out Monday. All the crappie have had very good size so far this year.


----------



## 9Left

s-moore-937 said:


> View attachment 306511
> I was there earlier this week... Tuesday was definitely the slowest day for me. Came home with 14 keepers. Monday and Wednesday I limited out. Wednesday was the best day out of all of them. I had my limit by 10:00. Fished for Saugeye a little that day also. Caught 4. All short. Heading back to the lake Sunday and Monday for some saugeye for the freezer.... Hopefully...
> 
> Here’s the biggest crappie so far for me this year. Pulled it out Monday. All the crappie have had very good size so far this year.


Dude!! That's a hog crappie! Nice!!


----------



## snagster

Nice FISH ! Wheres a good place to go for saugeye at CC ?


----------



## s-moore-937

I wish I could tell you a good spot for saugeye at CC. But to be honest. I don’t know of any really “good” spots. I have one spot that I can say will produce through Spring all the way through Fall when the wind is blowing right. And im sure you can understand why I don’t talk about that one much. ;-). 

I will say from what I’ve noticed. They are easier to find and catch up untill June and maybe a little after. Depending on the weather and water temps for the year. And although I have caught them in up to 19fow. Your best bet is stay in the 14fow to 6fow. I always work the deeper water first then the shallower. 75% of the time I catch them in 10fow or less. It seems like if they are that shallow. They are hungry and are going to bite. The Saugeye always confuse me at CC. But thats why I love fishing for them. If it was easy it would be boring. Im sure there are alot of guys on here with better knowledge on them than me. Maybe they will chime in.


----------



## 9Left

snagster said:


> Nice FISH ! Wheres a good place to go for saugeye at CC ?


Lol...The infamous Saugeye at Caesar's Creek..There never seems to be that one spot that I can limit out... in all honesty… The most sound advice I can give you for Saugeye at Caesar's Creek is to fish and concentrate your efforts in 10 feet of water or less ...I'm not pulling your chain on that one either… The most success I have with these fish is in 10 feet of water or less… I'm not saying you won't catch them deeper, but I can usually produce fish when I focus on Less than 10 feet, which is perfect for trolling a bandit crank bait or a hot n tot crank bait...Funny thing is, I have the most success when I am targeting crappies with a 1/16 ounce jig


----------



## 9Left

On a positive note... My father and I did quite well this morning… 10 feet, slow retrieve on the bottom...fish were still chasing a jig.


----------



## zack2345

The saugey at cc are so hard to pattern I swear you could smoke them one day and go back the next day and like nothing different with weather or anything and not get a bite its crazy


----------



## MuskyFan

They were hungry yesterday. Caught some on small musky/large bass lures. Not much fight on 65# line and MH or H rods.


----------



## Lil Crappie

s-moore-937 said:


> I wish I could tell you a good spot for saugeye at CC. But to be honest. I don’t know of any really “good” spots. I have one spot that I can say will produce through Spring all the way through Fall when the wind is blowing right. And im sure you can understand why I don’t talk about that one much. ;-).
> 
> I will say from what I’ve noticed. They are easier to find and catch up untill June and maybe a little after. Depending on the weather and water temps for the year. And although I have caught them in up to 19fow. Your best bet is stay in the 14fow to 6fow. I always work the deeper water first then the shallower. 75% of the time I catch them in 10fow or less. It seems like if they are that shallow. They are hungry and are going to bite. The Saugeye always confuse me at CC. But thats why I love fishing for them. If it was easy it would be boring. Im sure there are alot of guys on here with better knowledge on them than me. Maybe they will chime in.


Caught 3 yesterday, one dink. Second pass trolling, 20 1/2” saugeye.Thought here we go ! Crank baits, all in one area. Slowed down. Went to another area where I have caught the most. Nothing! More pressure fishing there though. We have drifted bobbers, jigs tipped with crawler or minnow, bottom bouncers, harnesses, cranks( my favorite), you name it! They all work! Nothing gets better numbers. Time of day location, boat traffic? Caught my PB at 2pm on sunny day middle of June, with a wave runner flying by???? If you know the secret? I would keep it to yourself!


----------



## zack2345

Ha ha yea I was out today water was 69 degrees. Caught probably like 50 crappie all caught shallow and we kept 21... most of them still had eggs and about 15 of them were like 9 1/2 to 10 inches the other 6 were like 12... wind was crazy so we trolled for saugeye for most of the day and caught like 4 or 5 and 1 keeper right at 15 inches. All on a red flicker shad... had a enormous musky hooked for a short period of time... so if any one is going out I'd say you can find crappie shallow spawning 2ft or less then post spawners like 10ft... saugeye were caught trolling in about 10ft of water ...


----------



## trekker

zack2345 said:


> Ha ha yea I was out today water was 69 degrees. Caught probably like 50 crappie all caught shallow and we kept 21... most of them still had eggs and about 15 of them were like 9 1/2 to 10 inches the other 6 were like 12... wind was crazy so we trolled for saugeye for most of the day and caught like 4 or 5 and 1 keeper right at 15 inches. All on a red flicker shad... had a enormous musky hooked for a short period of time... so if any one is going out I'd say you can find crappie shallow spawning 2ft or less then post spawners like 10ft... saugeye were caught trolling in about 10ft of water ...



How did the water look clarity wise ?


----------



## zack2345

It was clear in most places but there was a mudline coming from the creek by the campgrund boat ramp all the way to the island looked like it was staying in a line with the old creek channel.. also every wind blown bank  was pretty muddy there was 3 foot rollers on the lake today it seemed like Lake Erie lol.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Guys this time of year fish SHALLOW for the saugeyes. Crappie an bluegill fry to gorge on,and everything else baitfish wise. In may when I'm fishing deeper lakes simaler to ceasers creek I start in 1-3 fow and work out as needed. They could possibly be in water so shallow there backs show.. look for scattering minnows on the surface. Alot of times it's just gills or crappie guarding fry,but alot of times it's also saugeye chasing them an causing them to skip and scatter. Jig/twister ,road runner/twister,small shadraps and flickers,lipless cranks,blades can all work. But usually my go to is a red or pink 1/8 oz road runner with a 3"venom chartreuse twister and a 1/8" PC of crawler. Very your rerreives,but most importantly stay near the bottom,or on the bottom. Sometimes they want a slow drag with pauses,other times a faster real with quick pauses...
I look for small secondary points,small flats in the back of coves,small feeders,and also main lake flats/points...
The best thing is its completely possible to tear the crappie an saugeye up on the same trip... when the boat swings around to a "crappie looking" area sling the jig over there an slow roll it back. May has become a really fun time of year for me. And I'm usually a late fall/winter fishing fanatic


----------



## sjwano

I was on the lake yesterday and caught a mixed bag. Stayed in the no wake area all day. One 17" saugeye caught in about 5ft of water casting a storm swim shad in a rocky spot with plenty of trees. Most fish were caught on a jigs/ned rigs with nightcrawler. Several keeper crappie, a 15" largemouth, about a dozen bluegills, a carp and a sheephead/drum. Did well later in the afternoon in the back coves up close to the bank with large timber. Trolled for saugeye in the afternoon around the mud lines but no luck...just a lot of snags and dealing with swirling wind. Overall it was a lot of fun catching fish out of my kayak , and watching a ton of bass boats (tournament out of Wellman) skip past but not pulling much in. Most were nice but have to mention a couple rude boats not following the "don't fish any closer to someone than you can throw a baseball" and something called the "no wake" zone.


----------



## s-moore-937

Went out this morning. It was a little windy. Caught three saugeye. Lost one at the boat. Didn’t have my net out and ready. They were all around the same size thou 17-18”. All were in 9-10 fow. Had a musky on for a quick second. He broke the surface, said hello and bit my braid clean off. Didn’t hurt my feelings at all. I don’t like handling them unless I have the right gear. Afraid I will do more harm then its worth trying to get one in the boat with saugeye landing gear. Only time I get the musky gear out is when we are in WI. Before he came up I thought for sure I had another flathead on my line. Met an old fella named Mike today. Super nice guy. It sounded like he did pretty well on saugeye.


----------



## MuskyFan

sjwano said:


> Most were nice but have to mention a couple rude boats not following the "don't fish any closer to someone than you can throw a baseball" and something called the "no wake" zone.


I cast a lot further than I can throw a baseball. By 3-4 times. Throwing shoulder ain't what it used to be.


----------



## 9Left

You can cast a Lure 4 times farther than you can throw a baseball??

...You are either superman when it comes to casting… Or my 6 yr old daughter can throw baseball farther.. LOL


----------



## MuskyFan

9Left said:


> You can cast a Lure 4 times farther than you can throw a baseball??
> 
> ...You are either superman when it comes to casting… Or my 6 yr old daughter can throw baseball farther.. LOL


Yeah, major damage to my shoulder when I was younger and in the military (pick up football game). Shattered the clavicle, tore all the tendons, basically crushed everything in there. Military medicine wasn't very good then...sling and Motrin for 6 weeks. When I was actively lifting it wasn't a problem. Now, I can't throw very far at all. Feels like my shoulder comes out of the socket. Gave up softball and throwing a long time ago.

With 8-9' rods it's easy to cast farther than I can throw. But if it's "keep a throwing distance away" then I'm for it. I'll be fishing in your live well and have spirited conversations with you....


----------



## StevenMcc

I agree with the no wake zone, but there is not a base ball rule....


----------



## MuskyFan

StevenMcc said:


> I agree with the no wake zone, but there is not a base ball rule....


Usually there's a rule in tournaments; 100', a cast length, etc. In day to day fishing it's a courtesy thing and I agree to a point. I'll usually go around if moving unless I'm working an area hard. Just depends on the circumstances. Good to talk to people on the water to see what's being caught. Tough to do from long distances.

But then there's the guys who think you shouldn't be within eyesight or a football field of them. Or that they own the whole bank they are fishing. Read that from a pro in Bassmaster one time. Crying because locals dared to fish the lake they were on over the weekend. "I'm trying to make a living...locals should just stay home." wah, wah, wah...yeah, right. Like my schedule revolves around you, Mr Pro.


----------



## StevenMcc

Exactly as you say the most important thing is be courteous and polite. That tournament has a rule Teams may not fish closer than 50 yards to another competitor who is anchored with the trolling motor up unless given permission., the rest fall under good sportsmanship. Lake is much to small for everyone to own a mile of bank.


----------



## Tom 513

9Left said:


> Lol...The infamous Saugeye at Caesar's Creek..There never seems to be that one spot that I can limit out... in all honesty… The most sound advice I can give you for Saugeye at Caesar's Creek is to fish and concentrate your efforts in 10 feet of water or less ...I'm not pulling your chain on that one either… The most success I have with these fish is in 10 feet of water or less… I'm not saying you won't catch them deeper, but I can usually produce fish when I focus on Less than 10 feet, which is perfect for trolling a bandit crank bait or a hot n tot crank bait...Funny thing is, I have the most success when I am targeting crappies with a 1/16 ounce jig


Im new to saugeye and going to cc in the morning, is there a certian Bandit color and model you have luck with I have a stock of 100s and 200's also thinking of tipping curley tail jigs with minnows.


----------



## 9Left

Tom 513 said:


> Im new to saugeye and going to cc in the morning, is there a certian Bandit color and model you have luck with I have a stock of 100s and 200's also thinking of tipping curley tail jigs with minnows.


Tom, I use the 200 series usually…If the water looks good clarity wise I will use pretty much any color to get them…If the water is stained I will usually go to a purple or a black...If I was trolling for them, I prefer the crank baits, you can go a little bit faster than you can with the curly tail jig ...covering a little more water... i'm probably a bigger fan of the hot and tots tho...They really make the rod tip vibrate a lot and I like seeing that ..knowing that the Lure is running correctly


----------



## crappiedude

Pretty much what 9Left said plus I used to drag around nightcrawler harnesses at times and do pretty good. Like others have said there's no need to go too deep for them. Mostly 10 fow and up but I have done okay at times down to about 15' on rare occasions.
Good luck out there.


----------



## Tom 513

Thanks for the advice 9left and Cd, we trolled both Bandit 200's and Hot n tots by i believe they call hazard point, after 1 1/2 hrs with one tap, we switched gears and hit the wood in ft of water fir crappie, probably went through a dozen with 2 in full spawning colors, small lmb, a few gils and 2 nice channels were had before we called it a day around 2:00pm. My 1st time on Cc and I am impressed, for a holiday weekend there was very little boat traffic, but we did have to show are license, last time this happened was also on Memorial day weekend on East Fork. All and all it was a good morning but was hoping fir a couple toothy fish. 

Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## bwhntr4168

Very Happy to see the DNR Checking!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Tom 513 said:


> Thanks for the advice 9left and Cd, we trolled both Bandit 200's and Hot n tots by i believe they call hazard point, after 1 1/2 hrs with one tap, we switched gears and hit the wood in ft of water fir crappie, probably went through a dozen with 2 in full spawning colors, small lmb, a few gils and 2 nice channels were had before we called it a day around 2:00pm. My 1st time on Cc and I am impressed, for a holiday weekend there was very little boat traffic, but we did have to show are license, last time this happened was also on Memorial day weekend on East Fork. All and all it was a good morning but was hoping fir a couple toothy fish.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


When there not on the troll bite,maybe try pulling the cranks in,bust out the spinning rods an toss jigs/twisters /shadraps/jigging spoons up really shallow. Right now they might be a little to shallow to troll up consistantly. By best fish the last week have been 1-5 fow


----------



## Tom 513

Thats good to know Im a total newbie to Saugeye but plan on getting back out soon to learn more. I did here you can try to find them on the electronics then jig spoons of the bottom. Is the bite best early morning and late day or even night? or


----------



## Lil Crappie

Strange weather this morning. Fog was cool! 72* water temp.,NE winds. Did not expect to catch 10 Saugeyes. Surprise was they were all 14”? Still fun! 
Best part was, go to take the boat out on Memorial Day at noon! Was out in 15 minutes? No line at all!


----------



## 9Left

Yes Tom… In my opinion the best bite is in the first few hours of the day and the last few hours of the day... not saying you can't catch them at high noon, I've done that before plenty of times ... The family wanted to take a memorial day boat ride today… So I wised up and left early by myself, I was on the lake by 7 AM ... got to fish until noon, scouted out a spot to get the kids on some ' gills...Which by the way, the 'gills  were in 1-2feet of water in every Cove I went to! Went through about 100 wax worms, just could not get anything over 7- 7.5 inches..., oh well, the kids had fun!

Took the boat out at 4:30 PM… And got to deal with all the morons that own boats that take them out once a year on memorial day ... pretty proud of myself, I was able to bite my lip and not speak my mind to the idiots that block the ramp, or the fools that decide to rig/unrig the entire boat right there at the water on the ramp ... if I get a chance I'm going to get out after some bluegills again in the next couple weeks try to get some bigger ones . Good luck fellas


----------



## Tom 513

9left thanks for confirming best times. We noticed the gills looked like there about ready or are already spawning, but didnt find any keepers, also the carp about to go too. Pleasure boaters- as a guy who works 70hrs a week and has either sat or sunday to get the boat out, I usually seek smaller lakes, Acton, Cowan and a couple Indiana lakes, it was a real gamble planning on CC on a holiday weekend, but what we did is pick the day with most chance of rain and was on the water at 6:00am and it payed off untill around noon or one, we figured they were hung over from Saturday night! Anyway I think i might take off a couple mornings during the week and head back up. Oh yeah I heard the water can get gin clear? Do you change your tactics when this happens? Say to jigging spoons or? Thanks

Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## 9Left

Tom... The "Gin clear" water at CC... I have only seen that happen twice in my many many years of fishing it ..I have no idea how to predict it or when that will happen… I have seen it twice though and was lucky enough to be on the lake when it happened, I could literally see the bottom in Detail in 12 feet of water, It was quite the site… I didn't really focus on fishing I was just focused on finding structure that I've never been able to see before… LOL


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Tom 513 said:


> Thats good to know Im a total newbie to Saugeye but plan on getting back out soon to learn more. I did here you can try to find them on the electronics then jig spoons of the bottom. Is the bite best early morning and late day or even night? or


This time of year my best bite is usually mid day,an has held tru the last 2 weeks. But that changes. If the water is really clear look for mudlines created bye boat wake and wind....


----------



## Saugeyefisher

You can also do the same things at nite,thru most of the summer....


----------



## zaqxsw

Lil Crappie said:


> Surprise was they were all 14”? Still fun!


Yea, we have caught dozens in the 13-14" range. I guess next year will be the year? We have gotten a few 20-22", but no numbers. Too smart?


----------



## garhtr

zaqxsw said:


> Yea, we have caught dozens in the 13-14" range. I guess next year will be the year? We have gotten a few 20-22", but no numbers. Too smart


 That's my life story on CC-- 20 dinks for every decent one, I've given up and moved to other area lakes 
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Betsabet

Does anyone know what the water level looks like in the spillway? Thought about riding up 2mrro it's an hour drive for me.


----------



## garhtr

Betsabet said:


> Does anyone know what the water level looks like in the spillway


 I haven't seen it but the gauge is at 6.3 which is perfect for fishing Imo.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Betsabet

garhtr said:


> I haven't seen it but the gauge is at 6.3 which is perfect for fishing Imo.
> Good luck and good fishing !


Thankyou garhtr!


----------



## Harry1959

Was there yesterday, stayed at the dam end. Up a little, mostly green in color. I took this of recently purchase 1957 3 hp. You get a good look at the water color from the pic


----------



## Betsabet

Harry1959 said:


> Was there yesterday, stayed at the dam end. Up a little, mostly green in color. I took this of recently purchase 1957 3 hp. You get a good look at the water color from the pic


Thanks Harry, think I'll try it. Cool old motor.


----------



## 9Left

You do any good harry?


----------



## Harry1959

Nope 9. I just rebuilt the carb on that little motor and wanted to try it out, runs good. I musky fished for a couple of hours. Didn’t see or catch any. Water temp was 72-73


----------



## Betsabet

garhtr said:


> I haven't seen it but the gauge is at 6.3 which is perfect for fishing Imo.
> Good luck and good fishing !


Hi garhtr, figured I'd give you a report since you were kind enough to respond, 3 small saugeye, 1 (16) inch keeper, 2 small Largemouth, 3 nice blue gills, 6 crappies four of them smalls, 1 drum, huge, 1 huge huge carp, on minnows n crawlers. Kept the one saugeye til I left and didn't catch another to go with him so I threw him back. Think I'll get boat back out and hit Hueston Woods been pretty good there. Thanks again.


----------



## garhtr

Betsabet said:


> figured I'd give you a report


 Sounds like a fun day !
I love multi species days and that's a good thing about spillways--- hard to tell what you'll catch, might hit a spillway myself tonight.
Good luck at Houston Woods


----------



## Betsabet

garhtr said:


> Sounds like a fun day !
> I love multi species days and that's a good thing about spillways--- hard to tell what you'll catch, might hit a spillway myself tonight.
> Good luck at Houston Woods


When the storm rolled in earlier in the week a friend caught 25 saugeye in there to keep 5 all on minnows.Thats why I went. Good luck !


----------



## BoxingRef_Rick1

Hey guys at the HW spillway.
Has anybody ever marked the path leading down to the water down on the hillside?
I get lost going both directions.
Thanks.


----------



## 9Left

HW spillway?


----------



## 9Left

Betsabet said:


> Hi garhtr, figured I'd give you a report since you were kind enough to respond, 3 small saugeye, 1 (16) inch keeper, 2 small Largemouth, 3 nice blue gills, 6 crappies four of them smalls, 1 drum, huge, 1 huge huge carp, on minnows n crawlers. Kept the one saugeye til I left and didn't catch another to go with him so I threw him back. Think I'll get boat back out and hit Hueston Woods been pretty good there. Thanks again.


Interesting that you catch Saugeye in that spillway.... I have never got anything except sauger there


----------



## Betsabet

9Left said:


> Interesting that you catch Saugeye in that spillway.... I have never got anything except sauger there


Obviously I don't know the difference maybe a class is in order. Today is the first time a fished there.


----------



## 9Left

Gotcha... very well could be saugeye in the spillway... but mainly I catch Sauger.


----------



## Dross

Went to CC yesterday(Friday) looking for some crappie, and for the weather being as it is, was remarkably clear. Water surface temp at 8AM was 69, 70 and when we left( about 1PM), temp was 74. Although not a great bite, and only going to a couple "holes", did leave with a nice catch, good for a couple meals. Most were a bit over average, 10 to 12, maybe 1 or 2 13's. Did have a few that looked very nice, one VERY nice, only to watch them shake our hooks out their mouth's as we attempted to lift them into the boat. The really nice one looked to be closer to 15", we both just threw our arms up in the air along with a few cuss words, hahaha. Were still catching them when we noticed all of a sudden we were surrounded by some really nasty clouds with some heavy thunder,,,time to go, not one to play hide and seek with lighting if you know what I mean. Over all though had a good time, water absolutely smooth as glass, brought home a couple meals and already thinking about when to go next week. Over the years, noticing a lot of my "holes" are changing(submerged trees gone, "tie off" limbs missing, etc so looks like gonna have to take some time to find new ones this year. Good fishing to all.


----------



## BoxingRef_Rick1

9Left said:


> HW spillway?


Oooops sorry wrong lake and conversation.
I'll go put on my glasses and take my meds!


----------



## Betsabet

garhtr said:


> Sounds like a fun day !
> I love multi species days and that's a good thing about spillways--- hard to tell what you'll catch, might hit a spillway myself tonight.
> Good luck at Houston Woods


Hi garhtr, checking in, HW this eve 22 keeper crappies 10 -12 inchers no 14s today. 9 saugeyes. 1 keeper Saug, 8 throwbacks, 5-8 ft down slip float, minnows. I've gave up on HW spillway 3trips 2 keepers. I was in lake 2nite.


----------



## MuskyFan

Went out late yesterday targeting muskies. Water temps were 77 mainlake and 80 in a couple coves (south side). Warmed up quick, too quick. Hopefully this cool down will drop it a few degrees. Algae is starting already. Bright green, visibility was only 6-8"


----------



## sjwano

Fished CC yesterday from 7-2 out of Wellman. It was quiet and minimal boat traffic till about 10. Used a combo of swim shad, spinner bait, cranks, and ned rigs. It was slow for me for a few hours, trying a variety of depths and spots (a few that worked for me a few weeks ago for bass and saugeye). Started throwing night crawlers rigged wacky style and got s few sunfish. Tried way up in the creek and got a couple small bass and more bluegills but that was it. Noticed quite a few carp right on the shoreline. Pleasure boat traffic got heavy so I trolled cranks for saugeye on the way in but no luck. Packed it in and headed to Cowan. Picked up about 20 crappie (10 over 9”) in a couple hours along with a couple keeper largemouth and a nice football shaped white bass. Long day, but glad I picked up for Cowan. Very nice evening, and the fridge is stocked with filets for Sunday dinner.


----------



## Harry1959

Went to cc today. Fishing wasn’t very good. A couple 13 inch saugeye, a sheaphead, couple crappie and a bass.... however seeing this guy made my day


----------



## ARNfishin

Fished it Sunday the 2nd. We caught about 10 bass, a 19" saugeye and I lost a giant musky at the boat. It dwarfed the 41" I caught there two years ago. Not a bad day.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

ARNfishin said:


> Fished it Sunday the 2nd. We caught about 10 bass, a 19" saugeye and I lost a giant musky at the boat. It dwarfed the 41" I caught there two years ago. Not a bad day.


sluggish! Like a great day... haha muskie are the only fish I'll still count as a "catch" when I get them along the boat or bank!!


----------



## TOS

Took two of my grandsons yesterday for just a couple hours. One keeper crappie. Didn't see much else being caught.


----------



## ARNfishin

Saugeyefisher said:


> sluggish! Like a great day... haha muskie are the only fish I'll still count as a "catch" when I get them along the boat or bank!!


We didnt have a net to accommodate the fish, just plastic grippers. Realistically I would have had to fought the fish to near death to pull it from the water. It was right alongside the boat within a minute of hooking it but it wasnt about to give up that easily. I wanted a picture but was perfectly okay with it breaking off while full of life. We didn't count it on our clicker, however I now have a fish story to tell.


----------

